
Show HN: I built a place to judge the internet - sammyshabib
https://knowed.com
======
sammyshabib
The site that I built lets you save links to articles, videos, and stuff like
that.. and you give other posts a Thumbs-up or Thumbs-down.

You build reputation "points" over time... BUT those points are specific to
individual topics.

So... votes have a bigger impact on the topics members are trusted with (by
the community). Kind of like a "peer-review" system.

There's other stuff.. you can build libraries, organize bookmarks, etc. But
the real purpose of this is to let a community decide what passes as "GOOD" on
the internet... I think we need that.

Enjoy, and please let me know what you guys think. This is my first project,
ever, so I could really use some feedback.. Thank you!

